# Forge World- Corax WIP



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Haven't seen this posted yet. This is the Corax miniature, set to come out with Horus Heresy vol II: Massacre this summer.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Interesting. Looks like the only think left is to do his feet?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Seems a tad different to the Corax on the BL art. But I like it, just not fond of those feet at all


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Why do I have a memory of having seen that exact picture like a year ago?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

That's not a Forge World mini.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

March of Time said:


> That's not a Forge World mini.


Not to be a pain in the ass, but where's it from then?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, not a FW model:

Unofficial Corax Model

Still looking for exactly where it comes from.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I was wondering why it looked so damned familiar. Still one damned nice model feet aside


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Weirdly, I can't find the original source of this model... 3 different places, 3 different vauge explainations of 'German client got it from somewhere', 'bought it from some Russian on ebay' and 'In the bits box at my lfg store'.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

http://epicduckstudios.com/2011/03/raven-guard-primarch-corax/

looks very similair says he got it from a german store


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I already posted that a couple of posts back.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

From google searches it seems that this is sold through a Russian ebayer.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

aww my bad sorry didnt see the link lol
here a link
http://au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110324200519AADQswF
there a post in it says a company called Ronin Miniatures use to make them it could be from them
here a pic http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-FKethCCpJ9o/UTP0PcTZ77I/AAAAAAAAWOc/QMbJHf4NAOc/s1600/prima.jpg it off some the other unoffical primarchs


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

*This guy* always struck me as the best of the nonGW primarch models, and a far better representation of Corax.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Sad. My bad, sorry about that...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The Son of Horus said:


> Sad. My bad, sorry about that...


It's cool. Rumours and news have to come from somewhere, and sometimes we miss the mark. It happens to all of us from time to time.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Don't worry about it... even those of us who regularly search rumours have been mislead plenty of times.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah cant always be right on a rumour thread lol ,

on a side not tho wasnt there talk around november about a fulgrim sculpt incoming any word on that ??


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I believe the general idea was that every Legion in the Horus Heresy would be getting a model for its Primarch at some point.

Since he's got rules in the first book they've released I believe, his model will be along soon enough.. As will Mortarion... or however you spell the Death Guard guys name. lol.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> I believe the general idea was that every Legion in the Horus Heresy would be getting a model for its Primarch at some point.


I also believe this to be true, however remember that these are gonna be total golden cash cows for FW and they will keep them reasonable apart (tho regular) to squeeze the maximum number of sales from them


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The only ones I believe that they won't be doing are The Emperor.. for obvious reasons, and Horus, for the same reasons. 

Otherwise they're all fair game, in pre-demon form of course for those that ascended.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> The only ones I believe that they won't be doing are The Emperor.. for obvious reasons, and Horus, for the same reasons.
> 
> Otherwise they're all fair game, in pre-demon form of course for those that ascended.


well as horus has rules and stats in the book i would bet they do a model for him and the Big E is fair game too, besides why not? if indies are gonna constantly plunder GW's IP why give them a huge gap to exploit by not producing these two ?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> well as horus has rules and stats in the book i would bet they do a model for him and the Big E is fair game too, besides why not? if indies are gonna constantly plunder GW's IP why give them a huge gap to exploit by not producing these two ?


I'm fairly sure I heard or read that there will be at least one Horus model


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's a shame, though... this is the quality I expect from Forge World, and as a Corax model... if this were the Forge World one, I would be very satisfied with it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> It's a shame, though... this is the quality I expect from Forge World, and as a Corax model... if this were the Forge World one, I would be very satisfied with it.


really ? i thought it looked a bit poo to be honest, it looks a bit well scibor , stupid over large shoulder pads, out of proportion head, silly claws, terrible wings covered in that push molded raised detail, trust in forgeworld .


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Horus has rules? I've not read the HH book so didn't know if he had or not.... 

I'd heard they were only doing the Primarchs, which kinda excludes the Emperor... but heck, if Horus does have rules can't see why there wouldn't be a model. Thought he didn't have any rules.

Edit: And as Bits said, it was the poor detail that kinda clued me this wasn't FW model.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Horus has rules? I've not read the HH book so didn't know if he had or not....
> 
> I'd heard they were only doing the Primarchs, which kinda excludes the Emperor... but heck, if Horus does have rules can't see why there wouldn't be a model. Thought he didn't have any rules.
> 
> Edit: And as Bits said, it was the poor detail that kinda clued me this wasn't FW model.


yeah Horus is a bad ass, i think hes mostly mortal in this book so his stats are not too far different to other primarcs of the top of my head, but hes got skills and equipments and such, when i get betrayal back at the week end i will have another glance at what he can do. I tend to pick up all codex and rule books for referance and sell them on when im done, but betrayal is a keeper.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

FW was talking about revisiting the Traitor legions as the fall under Chaos' power completely, which could mean getting two Horus figures, along with two of some of the other Primarchs as well.

I hope they do the Emperor as he'd make a lovely Apoc unit.


----------



## mutronics (Oct 11, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Horus has rules? I've not read the HH book so didn't know if he had or not....
> 
> I'd heard they were only doing the Primarchs, which kinda excludes the Emperor... but heck, if Horus does have rules can't see why there wouldn't be a model. Thought he didn't have any rules.
> 
> Edit: And as Bits said, it was the poor detail that kinda clued me this wasn't FW model.


Horus does indeed have rules in the HH Betrayal book and he's naaaaasty. 500ish points of steamroller rape train.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Even if it isn't a forge world model it does look better than some of the primarch modelsive seen floating around


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Didn't think RG were in HH2: Massacre?

THought it was Salamanders, Iron Hands, Night Lords and... I want to say Word Bearers?


----------

